
Intel Has a Ton of Developers Working on Their Linux Graphics Stack - tomkwok
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Intel-Dozens-Linux-Graphics
======
Frenchgeek
With 40 guys that would make it about 3 tons actually...

